# Water In Toilet Keeps Running /blade Not Closing



## cander (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi All,I have a New 301BQ.
I came home after being out all day to find Tank and Bowl full. It was a close one. I have noticed latley the water keeps running after we flush also blade not closing all the way. Anybody else experience these problems?


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

cander said:


> Hi All,I have a New 301BQ.
> I came home after being out all day to find Tank and Bowl full. It was a close one. I have noticed latley the water keeps running after we flush also blade not closing all the way. Anybody else experience these problems?


Try dumping about 1/2 cup of vegetable oil in the toilet with the blade closed and the water off. Then let it sit for awhile. 
Then open the blade a bunch of times. This should help lub the blade and help it operate smoother.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

joeymac said:


> Hi All,I have a New 301BQ.
> I came home after being out all day to find Tank and Bowl full. It was a close one. I have noticed latley the water keeps running after we flush also blade not closing all the way. Anybody else experience these problems?


Try dumping about 1/2 cup of vegetable oil in the toilet with the blade closed and the water off. Then let it sit for awhile. 
Then open the blade a bunch of times. This should help lub the blade and help it operate smoother.
[/quote]

That might fix the bowl leaking down, but it won't stop the bowl from filling. That's a problem with the water valve. Being under warranty, I'd try to get a dealer to fix it, and if they can't, now is the time for a replacement toilet. If it has both those problems right off the bat, I'd be pushing for a new toilet!


----------

